# A trick to not having to pay a surgey price!



## 14gIV

Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:

- On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
- request your uber
- wait approx 3-5min to call driver
- tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
- give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
- pay normal rate when picked up
- your welcome


----------



## forqalso

Drivers go to the address they were dispatched to, and then cancel, and you pay $5 for entering the wrong address.


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> Drivers go to the address they were dispatched to, and then cancel, and you pay $5 for entering the wrong address.


nope i can confirm it works


----------



## IckyDoody

14gIV said:


> nope i can confirm it works


You can confirm it works on a noob driver. Any driver who has more than a couple hundred rides under his belt will just go to the pin and collect five.


----------



## forqalso

There's no difference between you and a shoplifter,14glv.


----------



## IckyDoody

There is. A shoplifter can say to himself "I am stealing from a faceless evil company". 14g says to himself "I am stealing from a guy trying to grind out a $10 an hour living".


----------



## 14gIV

IckyDoody said:


> You can confirm it works on a noob driver. Any driver who has more than a couple hundred rides under his belt will just go to the pin and collect five.


nope it has worked many times...its an easy way for us riders to catch a $$$ break from ubers price gorging sutpid tactics


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> There's no difference between you and a shoplifter,14glv.


i have never stolen anything in my life...uber is price gorging why would any person pay more than the advertised $ rate?


----------



## forqalso

You are thief. The surge price is displayed on your app and you must acknowledge it and agree to get your ride. What you do is the same as putting a pricey item in a box that is for something cheaper to pay the lower price. Steal a car or steal 50¢ a mile, either way you are a thief.


----------



## iamkitkatbar

i'll collect that cancellation fee so damn fast ill make more than actually driving.


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> What you do is the same as *putting a pricey item in a box* that is for something cheaper to pay the lower price.


what does that even mean lol


----------



## forqalso

Pricey means expensive. I thought that someone cheap enough to steal from people making pennies a mile would know the meaning. I underestimated your ignorance.


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> You are thief. The surge price is displayed on your app and you must acknowledge it and agree to get your ride. What you do is the same as putting a pricey item in a box that is for something cheaper to pay the lower price. Steal a car or steal 50¢ a mile, either way you are a thief.


whatever I'm not thief.....just like that stupid NFL player who stole those crab legs (mr cammy newton) he's going to the super bowl if wins next week....now thats a thief..im pretty sure now he can afford to pay back the grocery store he stole from...i my friend have never stole anything


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

iamkitkatbar said:


> i'll collect that cancellation fee so damn fast ill make more than actually driving.


Yeah, 'cos it's not like he tips.

But it has to be a troll.


----------



## Teksaz

Yeah, this isn't new. Cheap arse pax have been doing this since surge was introduced. (Dropping pin outside of surge zone)

If you can find a noob driver to bite on your BS, good for you. The minute a pax try's to contact me during surge, cancel and move on. There's no time to waste on a douch bag pax during surge.


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> whatever I'm not thief.....just like that stupid NFL player who stole those crab legs (mr cammy newton) he's going to the super bowl if wins next week....now thats a thief..im pretty sure now he can afford to pay back the grocery store he stole from...i my friend have never stole anything


You said it yourself, you're just like someone who steals from a store. Also, you should google things before you post and defame the character of others. You must mean Jameis Winston and not Cam Newton stole the crab legs. It's bad enough that you steal from Uber drivers but to be so lazy that you would rather post a lie than spend the time to easily find the truth.


----------



## uberbostonguy8

Smart driver will cancel and collect fee (from you). Dumb driver will pick you up, realize what happened, and you'll be a 2 star rider in no time that no one will accept.


----------



## LBDriver

Thanks for the heads up on this PAX tactic to rip off the driver.

As a new driver with just over 200 rides I have already figured out the only way to make any money driving UBER is to drive at surge times. If I am in a surge area and I get a ride request and it is not at least a 1.5x I don't take it. I don't drive for free.


----------



## 14gIV

LBDriver said:


> I have already figured out the only way to make any money driving UBER is to drive at surge times. If I am in a surge area and I get a ride ride request and it is not at least a 1.5x I don't take it. I don't drive for free.


That tactic won't work for too much longer....Uber will remove the surgey entirely, its just a matter of time


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> so what i mixed up their names...they look alike anyways so who cares
> and Cam got kicked out of FSU for stealing a laptop so i think i did him a favor (not defaming him) on mixing him up with Mr. Crab Legs


Cam Newton didn't go to FSU, you racist thief.


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> Cam Newton didn't go to FSU, you racist thief.


Yes he did! and they let him go cause he stole a laptop!
the next season he went to Auborn.....*BooooooooM* 1starred you lol

"On November 21, 2008, Newton was arrested for receiving stolen property after purchasing a stolen laptop computer from another University of Florida student. He was subsequently suspended from the team after the laptop was found to be in his possession.[15] Campus police "tracked the stolen laptop to the athlete...Newton tossed the computer out his dorm window in a humorously ill-advised attempt to hide it from cops."


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> Yes he did! and they let him go cause he stole a laptop!
> the next season he went to Auborn.....*BooooooooM* 1starred you lol
> 
> "On November 21, 2008, Newton was arrested for receiving stolen property after purchasing a stolen laptop computer from another University of Florida student. He was subsequently suspended from the team after the laptop was found to be in his possession.[15] Campus police "tracked the stolen laptop to the athlete...Newton tossed the computer out his dorm window in a humorously ill-advised attempt to hide it from cops."


You do realize the University of Florida isn't called FSU, don't you. They're two difference schools. Once again, your ignorance shines through.


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> You do realize the University of Florida isn't called FSU, don't you. They're two difference schools. Once again, your ignorance shines through.


regardless i was right about him going to UF not FSU and he did steal a laptop and got kicked out of school....kinda worse than stealing some crab legs


----------



## Kruhn

14gIV said:


> nope it has worked many times...its an easy way for us riders to catch a $$$ break from ubers price gorging sutpid tactics


Price gouging (not gorging)!!!!! My dear sir or madam! Perhaps you should learn what it is to deal with someone like you! A) You know that at 2X surges you're probably paying *LESS* than a taxi cab in most major cities it serves! Meanwhile that poor driver who is looking to make ends meet after having worked for 12 hours, smiling at your shenanigans, patiently waiting outside while you get your face on, or get the bill you haven't paid or herd your drunken friends to the door; is finally looking at the rush to make *HIS or HER *ends meet and you tell me that it is an easy way for *you riders to catch a break?*

First, we experienced drivers are *never* going to accept requests outside the surge area. Second, if you are upset by price surging (the time when *we drivers make our ends meet*), then get a bloody cab. You know the rates are constant, thus you don't need to worry about the surges. Finally, I see you're at Florida where the per mile price is $0.65. If you are that cheap not to accept, a say, $0.75 at 1.3X surge, $0.98 at 1.5X surge, or $1.17 at 1.8X surge, then you truly are a cheapskate sir or madam.

Your lack of empathy shows, hope you get a noob driver who knows nothing of your city in your next ride.


----------



## 14gIV

Kruhn said:


> First, we experienced drivers are *never* going to accept requests outside the surge area. Second, if you are upset by price surging (the time when *we drivers make our ends meet*), then get a bloody cab. You know the rates are constant, thus you don't need to worry about the surges. Finally, I see you're at Florida where the per mile price is $0.65. If you are that cheap not to accept, a say, $0.75 at 1.3X surge, $0.98 at 1.5X surge, or $1.17 at 1.8X surge, then you truly are a cheapskate sir or madam.


#1) i was told by a driver that he MUST accept nearly all requests, so how can you only take request from inside the surgey?

#2) no its not only .65 in all of FL my city is .95


----------



## Kruhn

Boo-hoo. $0.95 instead of $0.65. Do the math yourself. It's still cheaper than the cab. And what you were told was probably by some newbie driver who is losing money driving for Uber. Soon he'll realize his mistake and start being more selective, you cheapskate.


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> regardless i was right about him going to UF not FSU and he did steal a laptop and got kicked out of school....kinda worse than stealing some crab legs


Who said he wasn't a thief like you? He stole a laptop and you steal fares from uber drivers.


----------



## LBDriver

I hope they do remove the surge and raise the rates. The standard per mile and per minute rates are so low drivers are not making money. Uber the company is making money with the low rates because so many clueless drivers think cash flow into their bank account is making money. After subtracting gas and maintenance expenses there is very little left.


----------



## Dhaval Panara

This is what happens Uber. When the fares are 0.65 $ a mile you attract lowlife cheap pax like 14gIV. I dont care about Surge please raise a Rate a little and I will be really happy to see 14gIV not use Uber any more.


----------



## ABC123DEF

LBDriver said:


> I hope they do remove the surge and raise the rates. The standard per mile and per minute rates are so low drivers are not making money. Uber the company is making money with the low rates because so many clueless drivers think cash flow into their bank account is making money. After subtracting gas and maintenance expenses there is very little left.


Uber is also having money thrown at them left and right by investors. We're the ones doing the real work in the trenches.


----------



## Eastern Uber

I am a newb to Uber, but quickly worked out that getting a ping outside a nearby surge area and accepting it would be stupid. I also worked out quickly that many riders try to do what 14glv does. 
Here in Sydney, these riders think they are savvy, because they call the driver a minute after I accept the ping, telling me there is some error with the system and they give me their true location to pick them up from. I politely agree to go to the right location, but I actually go to the pin...
Once 5 mins has passed since accepting the ping, if I am within 5 mins of the pin location, I cancel and get paid. Even if the rider cancels at that stage (5 mins since ping accepted and driver within 5 mins of pin location) I still get paid.

who's the sucker?? the cheeky rider


----------



## LBDriver

Per Uber a surge happens to get drivers to go to an area because there is a need for drivers. Basically there are more passengers looking for rides than drivers. When I am in a surge area I only accept surge requests because Uber wants those passengers to get rides. Why leave the surge for a non surge pick up?


----------



## Dar-K

14gIV said:


> #1) i was told by a driver that he MUST accept nearly all requests, so how can you only take request from inside the surgey?
> 
> #2) no its not only .65 in all of FL my city is .95


I try not to feed trolls, but.... Sometimes, I just bite.
You could do your tactic, but a clever driver will arrive to your original Pin/Destination and wait. Once you hit the driver up, saying you gave the wrong location/address, they could very simply wait until they've reached their minimum time required to acquire your $5 cancel fee. Than cancel the trip, reason: incorrect address & move on. 
-- Another move, you could call the driver while they're mid-trip, but that driver could state.. Please cancel and resubmit your correct location so my GPS can track to you, otherwise I'm heading to your original input address until otherwise done. -- That is what I'd do, head to Pin, wait, cancel, collect and move on.

If you wanted to avoid surges, simply wait. Surges typically don't last long & if you watch it typically goes like this.
It'll surge, and if the surge is strong, it'll rise quickly. Not super fast, but rather quickly. It may go from 2 to 6x over a short period of time. 
It'll top out somewhere and now you are at the cap.. It'll plateau around that rate for awhile and slowly drop... It's unlikely others will ping for rides while it's dropping, and you'll know the surge is & will soon end. Wait it out, request ride once it's complete.

If they remove surge, it is likely due to higher driving rates. Otherwise, you'd have very long wait times..
They could implement other thing(s) like being charged additional for more than 1 PAX......

Games, they can be played 2 ways....


----------



## ATXBigMouth

forqalso said:


> You said it yourself, you're just like someone who steals from a store. Also, you should google things before you post and defame the character of others. You must mean Jameis Winston and not Cam Newton stole the crab legs. It's bad enough that you steal from Uber drivers but to be so lazy that you would rather post a lie than spend the time to easily find the truth.


Yeah, Jameis stole the crab legs and Cam stole a laptop.


----------



## ABC123DEF

I'd think that it's safe to say they're both neither missing any meals nor being deprived from computers these days.


----------



## osii

That's happened to me a few times, If I already hit arrive, I make them cancel and re request me. Hopefully it's still surging. But now that I am a savvy driver, I don't hit arrive until I call them. Then I drive to their location and hit arrive and the ap automatically puts it into Lyft prime time. Don't know if Uber is the same. Lyft = Still kinda looking out for its drivers?


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> Drivers go to the address they were dispatched to, and then cancel, and you pay $5 for entering the wrong address.





iamkitkatbar said:


> i'll collect that cancellation fee so damn fast ill make more than actually driving.





Teksaz said:


> The minute a pax try's to contact me during surge, cancel and move on. There's no time to waste on a douch bag pax during surge.





uberbostonguy8 said:


> Smart driver will cancel and collect fee (from you). Dumb driver will pick you up, realize what happened, and you'll be a 2 star rider in no time that no one will accept.





LBDriver said:


> As a new driver with just over 200 rides I have already figured out the only way to make any money driving UBER is to drive at surge times. If I am in a surge area and I get a ride request and it is not at least a 1.5x I don't take it. I don't drive for free.





Eastern Uber said:


> I cancel and get paid. Even if the rider cancels at that stage (5 mins since ping accepted and driver within 5 mins of pin location) I still get paid.





Dar-K said:


> acquire your $5 cancel fee.





osii said:


> I make them cancel and re request me.


Just like Lebron's famous quote....I just busted Not 1, Not 2, Not 3......

BUT all 8 of you said you WOULD NOT take a call for outside the surgey....but in order for you to "get my cancel fee after 5min"
that means *YOU DID TAKE MY REQUEST OUTSIDE THE SURGEY*....

lol wow just wow lol


----------



## ADefaultUser

My god, this forum was right - UberX truly attracts the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> Just like Lebron's famous quote....I just busted Not 1, Not 2, Not 3......
> 
> BUT all 8 of you said you WOULD NOT take a call for outside the surgey....but in order for you to "get my cancel fee after 5min"
> that means *YOU DID TAKE MY REQUEST OUTSIDE THE SURGEY*....
> 
> lol wow just wow lol


Since you've just master cut and paste, could you show where I said that, thief?


----------



## 14gIV

forqalso said:


> Since you've just master cut and paste, could you show where I said that, thief?


post #2

the trick worked again this morning hehe


----------



## ATX 22

14gIV said:


> whatever I'm not thief.....just like that stupid NFL player who stole those crab legs (mr cammy newton) he's going to the super bowl if wins next week....now thats a thief..im pretty sure now he can afford to pay back the grocery store he stole from...i my friend have never stole anything


You're a thief and an idiot to boot. It wasn't Cam Newton. You're stealing someone's labor and fuel. Keep pulling your scams, drivers will screw you over sooner or later.


----------



## ATX 22

14gIV said:


> "On November 21, 2008, Newton was arrested for receiving stolen property after* purchasing *a stolen laptop computer from another University of Florida student


Newton didn't steal anything. Did he know it was stolen? Possibly, but you have no real proof of that.
You, on the other hand, commit fraud over a couple of bucks. Stay classy.


----------



## 14gIV

ATX 22 said:


> Newton didn't steal anything. Did he know it was stolen? Possibly, but you have no real proof of that.


Really???? read this and it'll be crystal clear that Mr. Crab Legs did in fact know the laptop was stolen!

"Campus police tracked the stolen laptop to the athlete...Newton tossed the computer out his dorm window in a humorously ill-advised attempt to hide it from cops."


----------



## ATX 22

14gIV said:


> Really???? read this and it'll be crystal clear that Mr. Crab Legs did in fact know the laptop was stolen!
> 
> "Campus police tracked the stolen laptop to the athlete...Newton tossed the computer out his dorm window in a humorously ill-advised attempt to hide it from cops."


Okay, there's proof of a guilty conscience. He didn't steal crab legs. That was Jamies Winston.


----------



## forqalso

Did you steal your breakfast as well as your morning ride?


----------



## Seastriper

Idiot, I wouldn't even accept the ride out of the surge zone... I have had pax cancel rides and re-request a ride when the surge disappears and I never ever pick that driver up again. Screw me once ---> Shame on you ---> Screw me twice ---> Shame on me!


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Lulz, 14glv, good luck finding the idiot that doesn't figure out your trick.

The veterans drivers know Uber's tricks as well as pax tricks. More than likely you will be hit with the $5 knuckle shuffle.


----------



## cleansafepolite

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


 Ask the rider what they look like, what they are wearing..wait at location rider originally typed in 2 more minutes, call them back and say I cant wait here for you any longer, hang up..collect 5 dollars. Make sure the 6 minutes has elapsed first. Drive up to the location where the rider is waiting, you know what they look like and what they are wearing...have a little chat with them. Fun fun fun. Yes there are people in this world with a twisted sense of vengence.


----------



## 14gIV

BaitNSwitch said:


> The veterans drivers know Uber's tricks as well as pax tricks. More than likely you will be hit with the $5 knuckle shuffle


knuckle shuffle or a $5no show will get that driver.......1star hehe


----------



## 14gIV

cleansafepolite said:


> Ask the rider what they look like, what they are wearing..wait at location rider originally typed in 2 more minutes, call them back and say I cant wait here for you any longer, hang up..collect 5 dollars. Make sure the 6 minutes has elapsed first. Drive up to the location where the rider is waiting, you know what they look like and what they are wearing...have a little chat with them. Fun fun fun. Yes there are people in this world with a twisted sense of vengence.


Hahahaha that's actually quite a good one and funny!
So I'll adjust the score:

14gIV: +17
driver: +1


----------



## cleansafepolite

14gIV said:


> Hahahaha that's actually quite a good one and funny!
> So I'll adjust the score:
> we all gotta get our kicks somehow.
> 14gIV: +17
> driver: +1


----------



## 14gIV

3rd successful night in a row and tonight was a 3.6x surgey lol 

*yawns* 14g is tired nite nite all


----------



## grayspinner

14gIV said:


> 3rd successful night in a row and tonight was a 3.6x surgey lol
> 
> *yawns* 14g is tired nite nite all


So tell me - what do you do for work?


----------



## 14gIV

grayspinner said:


> So tell me - what do you do for work?


see my screen name and it shouldn't be hard to figure out


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

14gIV said:


> Hahahaha that's actually quite a good one and funny!


You won't think it's so funny when your tactic is the straw that breaks the camel's back
and a disgruntled driver arrives only to beat the cr*p out of you.
I wonder if then you'll think it was worth cheating someone so that you could save $5.

Keep spitting into the wind and see how far it gets you.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You won't think it's so funny when your tactic is the straw that breaks the camel's back
> and a disgruntled arrives olny to beat the cr*p out of you.
> I wonder if then you'll think it was worth cheating someone so that you could save $5.
> 
> Keep spitting into the wind and see how far it gets you.


When I "accept" a ping outside of surge, and yes, it does happen, then I agree to give that pax a tote from their location. BUT when they call and redirect to surge area, I just pull over and hit arrived. Then cancel for no show fee. Never had such cancels/fee paid turned down. If Uber ever questioned me I'd just say wherever I pulled over is where I was called by the pax to pick them up after the request was made. Pretty simple exercise. And if the pax wises up and cancels before the 5 min. mark, no miles driven on my part anyway. Maybe a 3-4 min. pullover, off the clock, worst case.

Don't get too many of these anymore. Most drivers know how to do it after it happens once or twice.


----------



## HotRodriguez75

14gIV - I BEG YOU TO STOP CALLING IS A SURGEY!

The main thing I am annoyed about besides everything else you have said.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

HotRodriguez75 said:


> 14gIV - I BEG YOU TO STOP CALLING IS A SURGEY!
> 
> The main thing I am annoyed about besides everything else you have said.


LOL! So glad YOU said it!


----------



## scrurbscrud

He's probably just another pissed off ex driver who likes to screw with other drivers. Move on.


----------



## grayspinner

14gIV said:


> see my screen name and it shouldn't be hard to figure out


Umm - you're a 14 yr old?

I am unfamiliar with your lingo


----------



## 14gIV

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You won't think it's so funny when your tactic is the straw that breaks the camel's back
> and a disgruntled arrives olny to beat the cr*p out of you.


This would only have the driver end up with 2 black eyes and a 1 star hehe


----------



## 14gIV

scrurbscrud said:


> BUT when they call and redirect to surge area, I just pull over and hit arrived. Then cancel for no show fee.


haha nice, a smart driver and clever tactic!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

14gIV said:


> This would only have the driver end up with 2 black eyes and a 1 star hehe


The driver that does that, 
doesn't come up on the losing side of a fight.
Keep smiling.


----------



## MikesUber

Ayo this dude is the biggest troll lol seems to get bored here and there based on his comment history, not many constructive posts. Must've wandering away from 4chan or reddit


----------



## Ziggy

14gIV said:


> nope i can confirm it works


not here, not ever ...

*though might work with noobs; but no seasoned driver is going to p/u pax in surge area with non-surge fare. In fact, most times we'll post your name on the chat channel that you're trying to cheat us ... and you'll be forced to look for a cab


----------



## Ziggy

14gIV said:


> #1) i was told by a driver that he MUST accept nearly all requests, so how can you only take request from inside the surgey? #2) no its not only .65 in all of FL my city is .95


- accepting request & p/u request are 2 different things. Besides, if you don't want to pay surge; the wait until surge disappears. No one is forcing you to pay surge. But savvy drivers are not going to "follow the bouncing ball" while you try to avoid surge; if you're not where the pin is when I arrive, I'll simply press "Rider No Show" and collect $10 ... granted, I rarely collect $10; because people who order Lux don't have desire or time to play childish "let's cheat the driver" games.


----------



## Ziggy

14gIV said:


> knuckle shuffle or a $5no show will get that driver.......1star hehe


Actually, since you weren't on the ride and you tried to cheat both Uber & the driver ... you don't get the privilege of rating the driver. And if you try to cheat Uber & the driver too many times ... your account likely will get suspended ... cause only Uber is allowed to cheat the driver(s) multiple times and get away with it.


----------



## 14gIV

HotRodriguez75 said:


> 14gIV - I BEG YOU TO STOP CALLING IS A SURGEY!


i thought it was called surgey, but now its a habit sorry...actually it surgey sounds better than surge
doesnt matter soon enough both words will be a thing of the past

i thought it was called surgey, then i real


Ziggy said:


> Actually, since you weren't on the ride and you tried to cheat both Uber & the driver ... you don't get the privilege of rating the driver.


you're right but i will still have the drivers pic and car details meaning if they ever pick me up again i have a special gift for them:
*BooooooooM* 1star lol


----------



## Ziggy

14gIV said:


> you're right but i will still have the drivers pic and car details meaning if they ever pick me up again i have a special gift for them:
> *BooooooooM* 1star lol


I guarantee ... that we have a longer memory than you. Considering that we've been cheated by Uber for some time; we're definitely not about to be cheated by a pax. *Just take a cab bozo


----------



## MikesUber

14gIV said:


> *BooooooooM* 1star lol





Ziggy said:


> I guarantee ... that we have a longer memory than you. Considering that we've been cheated by Uber for some time; we're definitely not about to be cheated by a pax. *Just take a cab bozo


 Seriously man it takes 1 pax trying to play games then I know, "Oh don't take Dave at 123 Main Street, he's the one rated 4.6 etc" That's it then you're blacklisted. Instead of just taking your simple car ride you're trying to make this into a thing lol again bro just stop trolling


----------



## Ziggy

BTW 14gIV ... you do realize that eventually you won't be able to take Uber, because you'll never be paired with a driver that you gave a 1* to. Additionally, as drivers we take 100's of trips per month and a few 1* are not going to hurt us as much as it hurts you.

Maybe you should take the bus or walk


----------



## 14gIV

Ziggy said:


> I guarantee ... that we have a longer memory than you. Considering that we've been cheated by Uber for some time; we're definitely not about to be cheated by a pax. *Just take a cab bozo


And how would you be able to make the determination that im the same person considering you only have my 1st name? Not to mention my name is very common so you would have to avoid every request for a person with my name


----------



## 14gIV

Ziggy said:


> BTW 14gIV ... you do realize that eventually you won't be able to take Uber, because you'll never be paired with a driver that you gave a 1* to. Additionally, as drivers we take 100's of trips per month and a few 1* are not going to hurt us as much as it hurts you.
> 
> Maybe you should take the bus or walk


Why cause uber will close my acct or cause my rating will be to low for a driver to want to get me?


----------



## MikesUber

Ziggy said:


> Additionally, as drivers we take 100's of trips per month and a few 1* are not going to hurt us as much as it hurts you.
> 
> Maybe you should take the bus or walk


Exactly, one 1-star rating will do nothing to my overall rating lol


----------



## MikesUber

14gIV said:


> And how would you be able to make the determination that im the same person considering you only have my 1st name? Not to mention my name is very common so you would have to avoid every request for a person with my name


If you have a low rating drivers may not take you, wrong address experienced drivers won't take you with your surge manipulation. You just sound too cheap to pay surge or again, you're trolling (yay internet). Honestly your effect on the overall system is miniscule, I ignore you, and I keep driving. I take you, and get paid. You 1-star me and my overall rating doesn't budge. Not sure where you gain anything at all here lol


----------



## 14gIV

MikesUber said:


> \You 1-star me and my overall rating doesn't budge. Not sure where you gain anything at all here lol


i live in FL but grew up in pittsburgh so any driver driving in or who is from pitt is automatic 5stars + $tip from me

all others must earn 5stars with Skittles and stuff  but a surgey is auto -1star for ever 1x increase (once again pitt excluded)


----------



## MikesUber

14gIV said:


> i live in FL but grew up in pittsburgh so any driver driving in or who is from pitt is automatic 5stars + $tip from me
> 
> all others must earn 5stars with Skittles and stuff  but a surgey is auto -1star for ever 1x increase (once again pitt excluded)


That's great and all but how does the surge price affect your driver quality? You're issuing a _driver rating_ not price rating because A) You agree to surge pricing by typing in the multiplier greater that 1.5x B) Your driver has no control in setting the surge rate C) You already know how to avoid paying surge (wait a few minutes, _not_ driver manipulation like you've described)

Yet again, rate your _driver_ based on their level of service (friendliness, navigation, professionalism) do not rate the price. Common buyers remorse tactic post New Year's Eve.

Someone here described it well, when paying surge you're not paying for a ride, you're paying for a ride _right now_. But don't ding your driver because you agreed to pay surge or feel it's unfair. That is how the system is currently setup to work, supply/demand and surge algorithms. If you don't agree with the surge use the strategy I listed above your look into other options.

Still probably trolling


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

grayspinner said:


> Umm - you're a 14 yr old?
> 
> I am unfamiliar with your lingo


14 gauge intravenous?

Drug user? That would explain a lot.


----------



## Mricon87

14gIV said:


> whatever I'm not thief.....just like that stupid NFL player who stole those crab legs (mr cammy newton) he's going to the super bowl if wins next week....now thats a thief..im pretty sure now he can afford to pay back the grocery store he stole from...i my friend have never stole anything


That wasant cam newton. It was actually Jameis Winston. Not every black qb is the same.... Lol


----------



## Emp9

14gIV said:


> i have never stolen anything in my life...uber is price gorging why would any person pay more than the advertised $ rate?


Price gouging ? The rates are super cheap a small surge is still half the price of a cab you cheap mf.


----------



## 14gIV

MikesUber said:


> That's great and all but how does the surge price affect your driver quality?


very good point


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 14 gauge intravenous?
> 
> Drug user? That would explain a lot.


very good point....get it point (like the point of a needle lol)

and no i hate drugs and have never used them (yes seriously)

you are on the right tack with my name.....my name has to do with my profession, any guesses??


----------



## 14gIV

Mricon87 said:


> That wasant cam newton. It was actually Jameis Winston. Not every black qb is the same.... Lol


haha i think you're right lol
Jameis should get "Mr Crablegs" on the back of his jersey....would be super funny lol


----------



## 14gIV

Emp9 said:


> Price gouging ? The rates are super cheap a small surge is still half the price of a cab you cheap mf.


i've already said a small surgey is fine.....i have seen 5x on a regular night and 9x on NYE


----------



## Emp9

14gIV said:


> i've already said a small surgey is fine.....i have seen 5x on a regular night and 9x on NYE


Very rare and that is demand. If 200 ppl want rides and only 50 cars available you tell me how they all get a ride?


----------



## UberRalph

Lol wow.. Great thread. I've learned today that there are way shittier people out there than I had previously thought possible. Sounds like your daddy wasn't around growing up and you're just looking for cheap thrills to get your rocks off.. Why do you always speak in a condescending tone like your driver is worthless? Do you have any idea how hard we work?Props to you for gaming the system though, F *** uber. Still, you jackass.


----------



## thomas1955

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


Ok, so you steal and cheat drivers, what else does your lack of ethics bring you to do ?


----------



## up the river

I hate to feed the trolls..
Your name just says what an asshat you are. I bet your duty belt would rival batmans..Bet you have got all your pockets filled with the latest tools..to bad your brain is empty. Bet the only thing you wrote down in iv class was go big or go home. Bet the last peds stick you did was with a 18 and you enjoyed it. All I can say if you were in my house and I got wind of your crap the least of your worries would be getting duck taped to a backboard for 24!


----------



## 14gIV

Emp9 said:


> Very rare and that is demand. If 200 ppl want rides and only 50 cars available you tell me how they all get a ride?


idk prob hire more drivers


----------



## 14gIV

UberRalph said:


> Why do you always speak in a condescending tone like your driver is worthless? Do you have any idea how hard we work?


Huh? I've already said many times that I like all the drivers that I've had and I ride often. Sorry if I was talking like that but I didn't mean it. 
I know you guys work hard and I've said I want u guys to make more $ 
and I do $tip


----------



## grayspinner

Yet you cheat us out of money & brag about it. 

Whatever dude.


----------



## 14gIV

up the river said:


> I hate to feed the trolls..
> Your name just says what an asshat you are. I bet your duty belt would rival batmans..Bet you have got all your pockets filled with the latest tools..to bad your brain is empty. Bet the only thing you wrote down in iv class was go big or go home. Bet the last peds stick you did was with a 18 and you enjoyed it. All I can say if you were in my house and I got wind of your crap the least of your worries would be getting duck taped to a backboard for 24!


Hmmmmm someone finally guessed my profession!! 
And CMon Man 18g is the standard...if I gotta fly em I'll double pipe some 14gs. 
And if someone tried that backboard crap on me they'd end up sandwich between 2 stokes like a rat in a cage


----------



## 14gIV

grayspinner said:


> Yet you cheat us out of money & brag about it.
> 
> Whatever dude.


So you guys keep the surgey or uber gets it??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> Hmmmmm someone finally guessed my profession!!
> And CMon Man 18g is the standard...if I gotta fly em I'll double pipe some 14gs.
> And if someone tried that backboard crap on me they'd end up sandwich between 2 stokes like a rat in a cage


14 gauge is bigger than 18 gauge. 14 is pretty darn big.


----------



## Teksaz

14gIV said:


> Not to mention my name is very common so you would have to avoid every request for a person with my name


He said his name is very common. I think I got it.

Poo Head


----------



## ATL2SD

Lol! Been driving too long to fall for that you piece of shid troll!


----------



## up the river

when you wear the white shirt in the house you sleep very well...


----------



## grayspinner

14gIV said:


> So you guys keep the surgey or uber gets it??


Regular or surge, the money you pay goes to the driver. Out of that, we pay uber: the SRF ($1.80 for my area), any local fees (taxes, airport fees...) and 20% (25%) commission.

This money must cover our gas & maintenance of our vehicle as well as any other expenses we incur to do this job (complementary water/mints, car washes, charging cords self-employment tax).

Next time you take uber, notice how long your pickup time is & how long it takes your ride to happen & afterwards, watch your app & see how long it takes for your driver's car to disappear.

Look at your receipt & subtract $1.80 & 20%. Compare that amount with the time you added up detailed above -

Now look at how many miles your teip was & add in an estimate of how many miles your driver had to go to pick you up. Multiply that by oh 30 cents & that's a good average cost your driver incured. Subtract that cost from the amount th he driver received from your ride.

Now ask yourself if you still feel good about cheating your driver out of surge pricing.

Was it surging because it was 2am & everyone is drunk? Don't you think a driver deserves a little extra to put up with that? Or a holiday. Or bad weather.

Still think it's a great trick to misplace your pin? Cause in addition to cheating your driver out of a little more money to deal with negative conditions, you also added to the cost of picking you up.

Still a cool trick?


----------



## 14gIV

up the river said:


> when you wear the white shirt in the house you sleep very well...


Will be too busy to sleep like a baby..maybe more like a crack baby


----------



## 14gIV

grayspinner said:


> Regular or surge, the money you pay goes to the driver. Out of that, we pay uber: the SRF ($1.80 for my area), any local fees (taxes, airport fees...) and 20% (25%) commission.


So a regular that the costs $20 at a 5surgey it costs me $100 the driver keeps like $70??
Then why is everyone complaining? That's awesome $$$


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> So a regular that the costs $20 at a 5surgey it costs me $100 the driver keeps like $70??
> Then why is everyone complaining? That's awesome $$$


That's right! All our rides are at 5 SURGE. The fare reduction of 15% might not sound bad to you when you look at only one ride; but, it's a killer. Out of that $70, we have to pay gas, higher insurance, maintainence, and save some to replace the car when it gets too old. Then, with the rest of the fare, we can pay our other bills. Now, look at the rate cut over a year. Say last year, someone made $20,000 driving über. This year that number just dropped to $17,000 because of the rate cut. To make up the $3,000 dollars that were lost, on a 60 hour week, the driver needs to drive an extra nine hours a week.
Plus, we have to deal with scumbags who think it's cool to steal our "surgeys".


----------



## UberSlaveATL

iamkitkatbar said:


> i'll collect that cancellation fee so damn fast ill make more than actually driving.


That is one of the saddest things about driving for this soulless company.


----------



## Emp9

grayspinner said:


> Yet you cheat us out of money & brag about it.
> 
> Whatever dude.


What a asshat


----------



## DriverX

14gIV said:


> nope it has worked many times...its an easy way for us riders to catch a $$$ break from ubers price gorging sutpid tactics


Your gonna pick up a lot of 1 stars doing that. drop below 4 and no one will pick your STANK A$$ up. lololol


----------



## Greguzzi

I actually was pinged by a 3.8 passenger this week. I almost took it just to see what sort of ****** this person was, but then I came to my senses.


----------



## Uberchile

I've collected 5 cancellation fees at $10 a pop this way from noon until right now (5pm). Like the previous drivers have said most drivers that have a few miles under their belt know it's easier and quicker to pick up the cancellation fees versus moving the extra mile.


----------



## USArmy31B30

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


Noobs can fall into this trick, but drivers who's been driving for a while would say say "Screw you! then ACRO... I wouldn't even accept 3.5x surge request if it's farther than 2 mins away, less than 4.6 rating, doesn't know their location and or doesn't answer call after I call them twice. Use it while you can, but like GWB said: There's an old saying in Tennessee-I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee-that says, 'Fool me once, shame on...shame on you. Fool me - you can't get fooled again." LMFAO



14gIV said:


> i have never stolen anything in my life...uber is price gorging why would any person pay more than the advertised $ rate?


"PRICE GOUGING" not gorging... You raise hell because the price went up per mile, but you keep your pie hole shut when uber lowers their rates?

YOU HAVE TO AGREE ON THE PRICE!!! If you don't agree on the surge price and you can't wait, take a hike!!! I'm sure tree huggers would thank you for it...


----------



## UberXking

forqalso said:


> That's right! All our rides are at 5 SURGE. The fare reduction of 15% might not sound bad to you when you look at only one ride; but, it's a killer. Out of that $70, we have to pay gas, higher insurance, maintainence, and save some to replace the car when it gets too old. Then, with the rest of the fare, we can pay our other bills. Now, look at the rate cut over a year. Say last year, someone made $20,000 driving über. This year that number just dropped to $17,000 because of the rate cut. To make up the $3,000 dollars that were lost, on a 60 hour week, the driver needs to drive an extra nine hours a week.
> Plus, we have to deal with scumbags who think it's cool to steal our "surgeys".


You need to drive smart. Uber takes the numbers of the best drivers adjusts the rate accordingly. Just like sales commissions get adjusted based on top performers.


----------



## JimS

14gIV said:


> i have never stolen anything in my life...uber is price gorging why would any person pay more than the advertised $ rate?


That is stealing, and fraudulent. Uber does advertise it's price with full disclosure regarding surges. What's your point? You don't think that Uber will continue to notice that you have an unusually high number of "wrong address" claims against you as a rider? Besides, most drivers are smart enough (I hope) to not let passengers mess with their surge pricing. If I ever get a ping outside of the surge and the pax is inside, I will report "wrong address" and put in comments passenger tried avoiding surge.

If you want to walk to where you dropped the pin, that's another matter, but you better make it there in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Mike2727

forqalso said:


> There's no difference between you and a shoplifter,14glv.


Stop being a cheap ass


----------



## Bruce DeVaux

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


ur funny-- i had similar rider try to cheat me like that to get out of using UberXL-- he had 6 passengers but noticed i was the closest car(van) so he ordered UberX-- when i got there i told him i could only take 4 passengers-- after some conservation he decider to cancel my call-- then he ordered XL-- after i completed trip i noticed plus the XL fare i got 5 for the cancel LOL-- it is better to be honest


----------



## uber strike

you drivers need to realize that pax do stuff like this. we must create surge go offline together to create surge. uber has no cars.


----------



## rtaatl

Someone please tell me this whole thread is some kind of cruel joke.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


POST # 1/14gIV: YOU DO REALIZE THAT
You are NOT 
helping Drivers at all ? #[F]Uber has, many
times, sent out the Same "Cheapskatery"
Message directly to PAX! Great way to
have PAX feel E N T I T L E D...to being
Manipulative and Assisting Travis in his
Goal to Impoverish the "Driving Class".

Mentoring Bison: Shame on You !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

forqalso said:


> Pricey means expensive. I thought that someone cheap enough to steal from people making pennies a mile would know the meaning. I underestimated your ignorance.


POST # 12/@forqualso : B-B-B-B-BOOYAH!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Eastern Uber said:


> I am a newb to Uber, but quickly worked out that getting a ping outside a nearby surge area and accepting it would be stupid. I also worked out quickly that many riders try to do what 14glv does.
> Here in Sydney, these riders think they are savvy, because they call the driver a minute after I accept the ping, telling me there is some error with the system and they give me their true location to pick them up from. I politely agree to go to the right location, but I actually go to the pin...
> Once 5 mins has passed since accepting the ping, if I am within 5 mins of the pin location, I cancel and get paid. Even if the rider cancels at that stage (5 mins since ping accepted and driver within 5 mins of pin location) I still get paid.
> 
> who's the sucker?? the cheeky rider


POST # 18/Eastern Uber: C R I K E Y !
DINKUM 'STRINIAN
lowers the " B O O M " on D E V I O U S
PAX! Good on You, Missy! Please say
hello to "Lion of the Southern Hemis-
phere" Sydney Uber when you next
see him.

BTW: Welcome to UP.Net Forums
Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

14gIV said:


> nope it has worked many times...its an easy way for us riders to catch a $$$ break from ubers price gorging sutpid tactics


POST # 7/@14vIV: "price GORGING
SUTPID tactics".....
W H O...is looking "SUTPID" now ?
Your I N H U M A N I T Y is only
matched by Emperor @$$hat the Fi$t!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Seastriper said:


> Idiot, I wouldn't even accept the ride out of the surge zone... I have had pax cancel rides and re-request a ride when the surge disappears and I never ever pick that driver up again. Screw me once ---> Shame on you ---> Screw me twice ---> Shame on me!


POST # 46/Seastriper: K U D O S on
employing a Lyft-
like Policy to Incrementally Eliminate
these Squirrelly Cheapskate PAX!

Bison Admires. Bison Inspires!


----------



## ATX 22

uber strike said:


> you drivers need to realize that pax do stuff like this. we must create surge go offline together to create surge. uber has no cars.


Please stop regurgitating this nonsense.


----------



## 14gIV

ATX 22 said:


> Please stop regurgitating this nonsense.


So it won't cause a surgey?


----------



## ATX 22

14gIV said:


> So it won't cause a surgey?


No, he posts it in almost every thread. It would take a lot of drivers and a lot of coordination to pull something like that off.


----------



## Cocobird

IckyDoody said:


> You can confirm it works on a noob driver. Any driver who has more than a couple hundred rides under his belt will just go to the pin and collect five.


Actually an experienced driver will go pick you up and have Uber "recalculate the fare" to the correct pick up.


----------



## 14gIV

Cocobird said:


> Actually an experienced driver will go pick you up and have Uber "recalculate the fare" to the correct pick up.


Wow you my friend had the best post in here. Very smart driver and well done mate


----------



## uber strike

i don't care about cheap uber pax. i'll just collect the $4.00 and cancel on their ass for not being at correct pick up.


----------



## Tenzo

Actually i'd like to thank you for the good info.
I'm a n00b. about 35 rides so far.

I end work at 4:00 and generally give rides until the surge is over and then I go home.
I'm very careful because the surge is south of the river. So I only go online after I cross the river.
So I'm across, app goes BING and I accept. I then notice its back across the river. DAMN. I drive back to pick up the fare.
I'm sitting at the pin and nothing. No one around. Phone rings. I look around. Phone rings again. I answer.
They want me to pick them up about 2/3rds of a mile away. Right in the heaviest surge area. I make her repeat the address twice, because it is nowhere near where the pin is dropped. 

Then I realize AHHHH! I remember some thief talking about this trick.
Tell her it will be awhile due to traffic. wait 5, cancel. 

She left me 5 voice mails. The first one said she was tracking me and why wasn't I moving (So Im guessing she knew what she did)
The other 4 were not as nice.

Geez, the things people will do to steal $4 from you.


----------



## 14gIV

Tenzo said:


> Actually i'd like to thank you for the good info.


this works quite often it seems many drivers dont mind at all or maybe they also dont agree with the surgey and just dont want to give uber the extra $$$ that they make on surgeys

would make sense if all drivers simply boycott surges = no surges would happen


----------



## Ruoho001

14gIV said:


> nope it has worked many times...its an easy way for us riders to catch a $$$ break from ubers price gorging sutpid tactics


You said it right, UBER is price gouging you. Not the drivers. You are just hurting the drivers that are trying to make a living. Shame on you.


----------



## naplestom75

14gIV said:


> nope it has worked many times...its an easy way for us riders to catch a $$$ break from ubers price gorging sutpid tactics


I'll make sure to cancel "no show" to anyone who does this.


----------



## naplestom75

14gIV said:


> lower prices= more riders = more $ for drivers
> 
> and how is this hard to understand?


Once you get past day 1 of your econ 101 class, you'll understand the curves aren't always straight lines. Apparently Travis never did.


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> lower prices= more riders = more $ for drivers
> 
> and how is this hard to understand?


Here in San Francisco, I never waited long for the new ride at the old rate. At the new rate, same thing except I have to drive more hours to make what I used to make before the price cut. There wasn't a shortage of customers. The price cut was made to hurt their competition, regardless of its effect on the drivers. 
Got it, thief?


----------



## JaxUbermom

Pass that kool aide. Sigh people don't even know who is who anymore.


----------



## JaxUbermom

Chillyz12 said:


> Maybe its not active in all markets yet. But in my market if you drop the pin as a rider in a different location than you are at, a box pops asking you to acknowledge that fact before the request can be made. As a driver when ever I receive a ping during a surg outside the surge zone and then pick up tha Pax in the surge zone, I get a box asking if I need to have the trip started from the pin drop or current location. If I choose current location I get the surg pirce. If I choose pick up location the trip is started from there and I get the mileage and time.


At least you got ONE good thing in Detroit.
I had this happen twice when I was new and couldn't figure out how their little person was sooooo far away from where they called me from. It matched the address she requested too. But she was at a court house downtown in surge. There as no box, no adjustment, nothing. Second time I drove to pin, and they told me to go a mile away claiming she did her request while she and her friend were driving home so they didn't have to wait. Pin was in the middle of a vacant lot outside surge... 
I am no longer a dummy. But the box thing would be awesome.


----------



## JaxUbermom

That is Uber math!!!! I get the joke


----------



## JaxUbermom

Technically, no. But not going through this. Yes, it has morphed into just that. A private ride at bus fare prices or gouged at surge. All good. Make your money where you can make it.


----------



## JaxUbermom

I agree. Lol


----------



## Agent99

14gIV said:


> this works quite often it seems many drivers dont mind at all or maybe they also dont agree with the surgey and just dont want to give uber the extra $$$ that they make on surgeys
> 
> would make sense if all drivers simply boycott surges = no surges would happen


Surge is not price gouging, it's just more expensive. It is completely moral and ethical and is a response to bad weather, undesirable working hours, and other factors causing high relative demand. Drivers need to be compensated better to encourage them to work during undesirable hours and unsafe driving conditions.

If drivers follow your suggestion and refuse to work when there is surge pricing, that will simply reduce the number of drivers available and push the surge pricing multiplier even higher. Is that what you want? The opposite is also true. The more drivers who become available when there is surge pricing, the more supply there is and the quicker the surge pricing goes away.


----------



## JaxUbermom

Agent99 said:


> Surge is not price gouging, it's just more expensive. It is completely moral and ethical and is a response to bad weather, undesirable working hours, and other factors causing high relative demand. Drivers need to be compensated better to encourage them to work during undesirable hours and unsafe driving conditions.
> 
> If drivers follow your suggestion and refuse to work when there is surge pricing, that will simply reduce the number of drivers available and push the surge pricing multiplier even higher. Is that what you want? The opposite is also true. The more drivers who become available when there is surge pricing, the more supply there is and the quicker the surge pricing goes away.


All true, and creates a get mine first attitude for drivers. Also I find it somewhat unethical when they throw up a surge in my area because it's raining and there are obviously more drivers than rides needed. I know because I log in and can sit right there with zero pings and the pax ap tells me the nearest car is literally a street over.

Cabs cannot surge. Only good thing about them is financial reliability. Surge creates longer times between pinky's for US as riders wait it out. How is that beneficial? It's like gambling or some flaky crack addiction. Instead, logging in and knowing if you get a ping no matter what you will make xx reasonable amount per mile would be great. People would still look for those busy times, because it's still going to be hopping. Seriously. Surging is price gouging with a pretty wrapper on it.

Your example equates to a gas station raising it's prices simply because it's snowing. Illegal.


----------



## JaxUbermom

Greguzzi said:


> Socialists oppress more than capitalists do. They just do it in slightly differing ways. Uber is neither capitalist nor socialist; it is corporatist. It screws its workers to make more money by offering super-cheap rides to its entitled Mr. Pink customers.


I think you are right.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

IckyDoody said:


> You can confirm it works on a noob driver. Any driver who has more than a couple hundred rides under his belt will just go to the pin and collect five.


Or there is a feature that if you arrive at the pin and wait a couple min if you don't start the ride but drive farther than a half a mile the uber app when you do finally start the trip will ask something like "did you start the trip late?" Hit yes and it will charge the rider everything from the pick up pin.


----------



## EX_

Thanks for the tip Dontmakemepullauonyou. I've had to do the "late start" tactic a few times as an alternative to outright canceling and 'correcting' a trip, but never exactly knew how far you had to drive away from the pin in order to activate it.


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> Surge is not price gouging, it's just more expensive. It is completely moral and ethical...


lol there's nothing moral and ethical about price gorging...the current prices for each city are just fine (and yes I pay more than most cities @.95/mile) 
But the constant changing of prices cause of gorging is just dumb


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

14gIV said:


> lol there's nothing moral and ethical about price gorging...the current prices for each city are just fine (and yes I pay more than most cities @.95/mile)
> But the constant changing of prices cause of gorging is just dumb


You think $.95 is fine? Less of course for the driver. What would YOU consider too low?


----------



## 14gIV

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You think $.95 is fine? Less of course for the driver. What would YOU consider too low?


I think .95 is high cause EVERY city around mine is .65 which seems like a fair price. 
I think anything below .65 would be too low


----------



## Agent99

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Or there is a feature that if you arrive at the pin and wait a couple min if you don't start the ride but drive farther than a half a mile the uber app when you do finally start the trip will ask something like "did you start the trip late?" Hit yes and it will charge the rider everything from the pick up pin.


How would this get the driver the surge rates he was cheated out of? Seems to me it would only get the driver the time and distance at regular rates between where the pin was and where the passenger was. Furthermore (for those who care) the passenger may notice after the fact that the ride was charged from the pin location rather than actual location, and then he will 1-star the driver.


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> How would this get the driver the surge rates he was cheated out of? Seems to me it would only get the driver the time and distance at regular rates between where the pin was and where the passenger was. Furthermore (for those who care) the passenger may notice after the fact that the ride was charged from the pin location rather than actual location, and then he will 1-star the driver.


no driver better charge me from spot i wasn't at or *BoooooooM* 1star


----------



## Agent99

14gIV said:


> lol there's nothing moral and ethical about price gorging...the current prices for each city are just fine (and yes I pay more than most cities @.95/mile)
> But the constant changing of prices cause of gorging is just dumb


Some thoughts...

1. It's gouging, not gorging.

2. Nothing forces you to pay a surge fare; you can just wait until the surge goes away, or use many other alternatives (taxi, friends, bus, Lyft, etc.)

3. Hotels, airlines, and concert ticket sellers all sell their services at prices that can change often, sometimes at the last minute becoming two to four times what it would have been otherwise if the customer had planned better. We live with and accept these things in our daily lives.

4. In many cities, a 3x surge is still cheaper than a taxi. So, if a taxi isn't gouging you at their regular rate, neither is Uber at a probably lower rate.

5. This is another story, but one can make a case that Uber is "gouging" many of its drivers by often setting regular rates at below the equivalent of minimum wage, or even below the actual cost of maintaining a vehicle. The driver has no control whatsoever over Uber's rate setting, in comparison to surge pricing, where the passenger has total control over waiting (or not waiting) until the surge goes away.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Agent99 said:


> How would this get the driver the surge rates he was cheated out of? Seems to me it would only get the driver the time and distance at regular rates between where the pin was and where the passenger was. Furthermore (for those who care) the passenger may notice after the fact that the ride was charged from the pin location rather than actual location, and then he will 1-star the driver.


It wouldn't get him the surge but at least he'll get paid for having to enter the surge zone from a non-surge zone. Here the zones are sometimes pretty big like 40-blocks wide so if they drop it outside the surge you can make that extra $5-10 just coming to their actual location.

Better than nothing or canceling. And it won't hurt to take a longer route to the actual pick up.


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> no driver better charge me from spot i wasn't at or *BoooooooM* 1star


You're outraged because they went to where you lied through the app and told them to go?


----------



## Dave 123

Yeah I have 800 plus in rides I just cancel people like him that is just another way pax try to get a free ride by stealing by people who are new at this. People beware there are fools,who believe this is a great way of getting away with a urber ride, but didn't in anyway stop to think of the Driver?


----------



## 14gIV

Dave 123 said:


> but didn't in anyway stop to think of the Driver?


I've heard it all man.."drivers losemoney on every trip" 
Yeah yeah yeah whatever if this were true there wouldn't be any drivers. 
Drivers are just butt hurt that they aren't making bank$$$ anymore. 
Now they're making close to minimum wage which seems about right for the job. 
And don't give me the "I use my own car, and mileage" crap cause that's a choice every driver made they weren't forced.


----------



## UberTaxPro

14gIV said:


> no driver better charge me from spot i wasn't at or *BoooooooM* 1star


you're the kinda pax I'd have a cancel fee on your account before you knew what happened. Then BooooooM I'm out of there with no rating from your cheap condescending attitude!


----------



## sidewazzz

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


If you did that to me.... I would screen shot your pin drop and you actual pick up location. I would note that you did this intentionally avoid the current surge rate of 3.5x. Trust me all the evidence I provide Uber would certainly get that rate but to top it off I would also note ta few other thing that would get your account deactivated.


----------



## 14gIV

sidewazzz said:


> If you did that to me.... I would screen shot your pin drop and you actual pick up location. I would note that you did this intentionally avoid the current surge rate of 3.5x. Trust me all the evidence I provide Uber would certainly get that rate but to top it off I would also note ta few other thing that would get your account deactivated.


You would get no tip$ and a 1star....oh and if you lied and told them I was rude in your car or something that won't work cause I voice record all my under rides....ever since drivers have mugged, beaten with hammers and pulled a gun I don't trust the drivers. 
I don't record when I ride uberSelect cause they are more trustworthy and I like those drivers and their style


----------



## sidewazzz

14gIV said:


> You would get no tip$ and a 1star....oh and if you lied and told them I was rude in your car or something that won't work cause I voice record all my under rides....ever since drivers have mugged, beaten with hammers and pulled a gun I don't trust the drivers.
> I don't record when I ride uberSelect cause they are more trustworthy and I like those drivers and their style


OMG not a no tip and a 1 star..... please no... you can give me ten 1 stars and I may notice it on my ratings lol. you can submit all you want, I get paid and never have to deal with you again.


----------



## ATL2SD

14gIV said:


> I think .95 is low & EVERY city around mine is .65 which seems like a really unfair price.
> I think anything below .65 would be too low to maintain a car. I'd feel unsafe in a car running at .65. How could a driver possibly maintain their vehicle at that price?


You're right, this is why there's so much driver push back.


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> I think .95 is high cause EVERY city around mine is .65 which seems like a fair price.
> I think anything below .65 would be too low


The drivers make up some ground on the low rates when it surges, which you brag about stealing from them. Then, you worry that they don't have enough income to maintain their vehicles.


----------



## wk1102

14gIV said:


> I voice record all my under rides...


So, you admit you are a felon. Good to know. In Florida, it is a felony to record someone without their consent.



14gIV said:


> I don't record when I ride uberSelect cause they are more trustworthy and I like those drivers and their style


The latest story of the Uber driver pulling a gun from Florida was an Uber select driver.


----------



## 14gIV

wk1102 said:


> The latest story of the Uber driver pulling a gun from Florida was an Uber select driver.


Umm wrong he was an uberX driver there is no uberX in the city that the gun incident occured


----------



## wk1102

14gIV said:


> Umm wrong he was an uberX driver there is no uberX in the city that the gun incident occured


Shut up... nobody believes an admitted felon!


----------



## JaxUbermom

Ok, fact checking, no Select available in Bradenton. So guy was driving a 75k car for X. No wonder he's angry . Never going to get that car paid off at those rates. Whole story was a mess.


----------



## wk1102

JaxUbermom said:


> Ok, fact checking, no Select available in Bradenton. So guy was driving a 75k car for X. No wonder he's angry . Never going to get that car paid off at those rates. Whole story was a mess.


He drives select in St Pete though.

Don't listen to someone dumb enough to admit to committing a felony. ;-)


----------



## JaxUbermom

wk1102 said:


> He drives select in St Pete though


Indeed. Perhaps he should have stuck to Select? What would possess someone to go out of the boundaries where your money is? Not being sarcastic. Maybe it was a random pick up after a better drop off. 
Still the whole feel of it made me question if, like burned out school teachers, he had reached a threshold for tolerance and might wanna switch occupations. Eh! Uphill battle for him now either way.


----------



## wk1102

JaxUbermom said:


> Indeed. Perhaps he should have stuck to Select? What would possess someone to go out of the boundaries where your money is? Not being sarcastic. Maybe it was a random pick up after a better drop off.
> Still the whole feel of it made me question if, like burned out school teachers, he had reached a threshold for tolerance and might wanna switch occupations. Eh! Uphill battle for him now either way.


I don't know, I'm guessing it was a combination of the riders being obnoxious/threatening and him feeling a little threatened. The driver was what,67? Definitely old enough to know better but... the article I read said the pax were talking about putting their d**KS in his ear. Who knows what else they said, I guess he felt that was the only way to get them out of his car. Or maybe he was just nuts.


----------



## 14gIV

wk1102 said:


> He drives select in St Pete though.


He was driving X during his incident and doubtful he just happened to be 45min south and taking X riders 
I don't really care that criminal is now wearing an orange jumpsuit for a lonnnnng time. He will get 10yrs here in FL lol hope he likes waffles, isn't that what they feed inmates these days?


----------



## Jo_Jo

14gIV said:


> That tactic won't work for too much longer....Uber will remove the surgey entirely, its just a matter of time


If you want to keep Uber an available transportation option and Uber wants to keep all their drivers, they definitely will never get rid of surges unless they start requiring pax to tip OR they raise the minimum/base fare. If you're not happy, pls go back to paying 15+ a tip for a dirty, old taxi cab.


----------



## Kranti koganti

Hello Everyone,

I am a uber black driver from Sydney. From last 10 days not a single price surge on uber driver app. Which is pretty odd. I have been working since starting of uber in Sydney and almost everyday there was price surge. But I could see price surge for uberx .
Does anyone shed some light if uber is redesigning the uber black price surging? Or have they removed it?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Cityrush90

OR a driver will begin the trip when he/she reaches the requested pick up and still pick you up from your "actual" destination. Seriously though? If you're really doing tricks to maneuver an already cheap ride, get on the bus. Better yet, get on a bike.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The driver that does that,
> doesn't come up on the losing side of a fight.
> Keep smiling.


He tough guy talking crap on a Internet blog


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

damn Trolls..go to work lazy


----------



## Sean88

14gIV said:


> nope i can confirm it works


i can confirm this will get you a one star rating real fast, and then good luck ever getting a driver to accept your pings again. youll get 5-10 cheap rides, then never be able to get a ride again.


----------



## Sean88

14gIV said:


> I think .95 is high cause EVERY city around mine is .65 which seems like a fair price.
> I think anything below .65 would be too low


.65 is working for less than 6$ an hour you piece of trash. so you think its fair these people drive your ***** ass around for less than minimum wage? youre a real piece of work.


----------



## sellkatsell44

JaxUbermom said:


> Ok, fact checking, no Select available in Bradenton. So guy was driving a 75k car for X. No wonder he's angry . Never going to get that car paid off at those rates. Whole story was a mess.


you think that's sad

in bay area there are stories floating around the news, one of a woman who is currently paying 1k a month for her Prius through the lease exchange that uber has.

sad.


----------



## GILD

it may work on new drivers. I would not goto new location, but i would tell you Just "ok", nor would i take your ping for no surge. 
Id collect the $5 on your original address if i did somehow take the non surge ping. Not gonna happen though.


----------



## 14gIV

Sean88 said:


> .65 is working for less than 6$ an hour you piece of trash. so you think its fair these people drive your ***** ass around for less than minimum wage? youre a real piece of work.


if it was less than minimum wage no one would be driving so dont give me that crap


----------



## Sean88

You obviously have no idea what theyre making, So dont try and pretend that you do, and dont try and pretend youre a decent human being while youre at it, because youre not. you are human garbage.


----------



## CheesyMike

14gIV said:


> if it was less than minimum wage no one would be driving so dont give me that crap


News flash buddy, drivers are beginning to stop driving. Just check out the amount of cars in Tampa bay right now.


----------



## SGOSR1964NM

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


Wow. What a guy.


----------



## 14gIV

i HATE the surgey!


----------



## Agent99

14gIV said:


> i HATE the surgey!


It has been two months since you started this thread and you still haven't figured out how to spell "surge"? I hate your spelling.


----------



## forqalso

Today, I got a ping and went to the pin. At the two minute mark, I texted her that I was out front. She replies "Where?" Turns out she was playing this game of thievery. I canceled at 5:15, got my $4.00. Then I reported to Uber what had happened. Their reply, "We noticed that the actual pickup location for this trip was a significant distance from the rider's location when the ride request was made. The request was within a surged pricing zone while the dropped pin for pickup was not. Manipulation of this system violates Uber policy. It also places additional stress on drivers like you. We appreciate your patience as we work to improve this system."

Maybe that's one less shoplifter stealing from us drivers. Uber should take these cases seriously since they are also being stolen from.


----------



## Agent99

forqalso said:


> Today, I got a ping and went to the pin. At the two minute mark, I texted her that I was out front. She replies "Where?" Turns out she was playing this game of thievery. I canceled at 5:15, got my $4.00. Then I reported to Uber what had happened. Their reply, "We noticed that the actual pickup location for this trip was a significant distance from the rider's location when the ride request was made. The request was within a surged pricing zone while the dropped pin for pickup was not. Manipulation of this system violates Uber policy. It also places additional stress on drivers like you. We appreciate your patience as we work to improve this system."
> 
> Maybe that's one less shoplifter stealing from us drivers. Uber should take these cases seriously since they are also being stolen from.


You handled it well, but why did you even accept a non-surge request if you were in a surge zone?


----------



## UberXking

South Bay Area Taxi's charge $3 a mile.
20% tip = .60. 
if Uber is paying you a $1 a mile you gross .70 Minimum wage would be a raise to every Uber driver


----------



## forqalso

Agent99 said:


> You handled it well, but why did you even accept a non-surge request if you were in a surge zone?


I wasn't in the surge zone, the rider was. She placed her pin so far away from her actual location that I realized she must be gaming the surge.


----------



## SGOSR1964NM

forqalso said:


> Today, I got a ping and went to the pin. At the two minute mark, I texted her that I was out front. She replies "Where?" Turns out she was playing this game of thievery. I canceled at 5:15, got my $4.00. Then I reported to Uber what had happened. Their reply, "We noticed that the actual pickup location for this trip was a significant distance from the rider's location when the ride request was made. The request was within a surged pricing zone while the dropped pin for pickup was not. Manipulation of this system violates Uber policy. It also places additional stress on drivers like you. We appreciate your patience as we work to improve this system."
> 
> Maybe that's one less shoplifter stealing from us drivers. Uber should take these cases seriously since they are also being stolen from.


I recently found out that most riders don't know that their app states in small print at the bottom how long a surge is in effect for. Usually, even at 2x or geater, the riders app shows that the price will be in effect for 3 minutes or less! So instead of trying to dry screw the driver, they could at least use some vaseline and just wait for 2 or 3 minutes for the fares to return to normal. I enjoy the occasional higher fare as a driver, but I have told many riders now to watch for the time left in surge, or to request notification when the fare drops. That may sound counterintuitive, but I would rather not deal with the idiots who cheat the system.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

SGOSR1964NM said:


> I recently found out that most riders don't know that their app states in small print at the bottom how long a surge is in effect for. Usually, even at 2x or geater, the riders app shows that the price will be in effect for 3 minutes or less! So instead of trying to dry screw the driver, they could at least use some vaseline and just wait for 2 or 3 minutes for the fares to return to normal. I enjoy the occasional higher fare as a driver, but I have told many riders now to watch for the time left in surge, or to request notification when the fare drops. That may sound counterintuitive, but I would rather not deal with the idiots who cheat the system.


You're the perfect Travis slave. Let me guess you also turn down cash tips?


----------



## Agent99

SGOSR1964NM said:


> I recently found out that most riders don't know that their app states in small print at the bottom how long a surge is in effect for. Usually, even at 2x or geater, the riders app shows that the price will be in effect for 3 minutes or less! So instead of trying to dry screw the driver, they could at least use some vaseline and just wait for 2 or 3 minutes for the fares to return to normal. I enjoy the occasional higher fare as a driver, but I have told many riders now to watch for the time left in surge, or to request notification when the fare drops. That may sound counterintuitive, but I would rather not deal with the idiots who cheat the system.


The information in small print at the bottom is not how long surge will be in effect in the area. It is a rate guarantee for the ride request, in case the requestor starts a request but is slow to finish it. He is protected from the surge multiple going higher before he can complete the request. He is also protected from a change in the surge multiple if the ride is cancelled by a driver and the request then goes to a new driver.


----------



## uberisti

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


anytime a pax calls me that they are in a different location than the address provided upon requesting the uber ride, I wait the 5 minutes, no show em then let them call for another uber. I have seen that game too many times where they call from a surge adjacent location then call to be picked up in the surge area. they are out of luck.


----------



## 14gIV

uberisti said:


> anytime a pax calls me that they are in a different location than the address provided upon requesting the uber ride, I wait the 5 minutes, no show em then let them call for another uber. I have seen that game too many times where they call from a surge adjacent location then call to be picked up in the surge area. they are out of luck.


thank you for resurrecting an old thread...this game is long over as there is no more surgey in TB


----------



## SandyD

I do hate the Pin Drop and don't know why it's so hard for someone to just* enter their pickup address. *
I don't like playing hide-and-seek.


----------



## Ms.Doe

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


Squirming Like A Toad to bad you can't rat this guy out.


----------



## sumdumuberguy

14gIV said:


> Just like Lebron's famous quote....I just busted Not 1, Not 2, Not 3......
> 
> BUT all 8 of you said you WOULD NOT take a call for outside the surgey....but in order for you to "get my cancel fee after 5min"
> that means *YOU DID TAKE MY REQUEST OUTSIDE THE SURGEY*....
> 
> lol wow just wow lol





14gIV said:


> Just like Lebron's famous quote....I just busted Not 1, Not 2, Not 3......
> 
> BUT all 8 of you said you WOULD NOT take a call for outside the surgey....but in order for you to "get my cancel fee after 5min"
> that means *YOU DID TAKE MY REQUEST OUTSIDE THE SURGEY*....
> 
> lol wow just wow lol


so it cost you 40 bucks and you didn't even get a ride 
why are you smiling


----------



## DriverX

I never get ripped off by a$$holes like the op, because I only accept surge rides over 2x.

I was going to call him a re-tard but I wouldn't want to insult some of the actual re-tards on this b*tch.


----------



## DriverX

14gIV said:


> lol there's nothing moral and ethical about price gorging...the current prices for each city are just fine (and yes I pay more than most cities @.95/mile)
> But the constant changing of prices cause of gorging is just dumb


A 3x surge is the same price as a cab. Your just a cheap a$$ pax trying to pull a fast one on some noob driver. You probably smell like BO and garbage. hahaha


----------



## 14gIV

sumdumuberguy said:


> so it cost you 40 bucks and you didn't even get a ride
> why are you smiling


LeGoat James will win tonight!!!


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


**** you.


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> nope i can confirm it works


I can confirm I get the cancelation fee. Twice from one passenger. Then I logged off, turned off my phone, went to where he was, picked him up and beat his ass.


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> whatever I'm not thief.....just like that stupid NFL player who stole those crab legs (mr cammy newton) he's going to the super bowl if wins next week....now thats a thief..im pretty sure now he can afford to pay back the grocery store he stole from...i my friend have never stole anything


You just admitted to it and encouraged others to do so.


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> That tactic won't work for too much longer....Uber will remove the surgey entirely, its just a matter of time


And then you'll wait two hours to get an Uber


----------



## 14gIV

Rat said:


> I can confirm I get the cancelation fee. Twice from one passenger. Then I logged off, turned off my phone, went to where he was, picked him up and beat his ass.


oh look another internet tough guy


Rat said:


> You just admitted to it and encouraged others to do so.


I've already said this tactic is no longer needed since theres no surgey in tampa anymore


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


I found a way to **** ******bags like you. I start the trip at the address you entered, drive to you, pick you up, drive you to the state line and leave your lifeless body in a dumpster, collect $200.


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> oh look another internet tough guy
> 
> I've already said this tactic is no longer needed since theres no surgey in tampa anymore


Surgey? You are a dumbass


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> #1) i was told by a driver that he MUST accept nearly all requests, so how can you only take request from inside the surgey?
> 
> #2) no its not only .65 in all of FL my city is .95


He already accept the request, but he can still cancel you


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> knuckle shuffle or a $5no show will get that driver.......1star hehe


Can't rate a cancelled ride dumbass. You're going to get seriously injured or killed for a couple bucks


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> i live in FL but grew up in pittsburgh so any driver driving in or who is from pitt is automatic 5stars + $tip from me
> 
> all others must earn 5stars with Skittles and stuff  but a surgey is auto -1star for ever 1x increase (once again pitt excluded)


Yeah, a cheap **** like you always tips


----------



## Agent99

14gIV said:


> oh look another internet tough guy
> 
> I've already said this tactic is no longer needed since theres no surgey in tampa anymore


That's silly. Of course there is surgery in Tampa.


----------



## Rat

Cocobird said:


> Actually an experienced driver will go pick you up and have Uber "recalculate the fare" to the correct pick up.


How does one do that? I thought Uber went by the pin drop only. More profitable than the cancel fee.


----------



## 14gIV

Agent99 said:


> That's silly. Of course there is surgery in Tampa.


so what that tiny surgey will end in like 3min


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> I think .95 is high cause EVERY city around mine is .65 which seems like a fair price.
> I think anything below .65 would be too low


I think anything below $6.50 a mile is too low. Taxis charge $2.60/mile. I don't think, but KNOW you're a thief and a piece of shit.


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> so what that tiny surgey will end in like 3min


So you find it nessecary to run the driver ten minutes away to save three minutes?


----------



## 14gIV

Rat said:


> I think anything below $6.50 a mile is too low. Taxis charge $2.60/mile. I don't think, but KNOW you're a thief and a piece of shit.


taxi drivers are also professional drivers, uber drivers are simply beer money drivers or soccer moms


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> You would get no tip$ and a 1star....oh and if you lied and told them I was rude in your car or something that won't work cause I voice record all my under rides....ever since drivers have mugged, beaten with hammers and pulled a gun I don't trust the drivers.
> I don't record when I ride uberSelect cause they are more trustworthy and I like those drivers and their style


Recording a person without their knowledge is a felony in Florida punishable by up to 5 years in prison, plus civil fines. You really expect anyone to believe a cheap **** like you ever calls Select?


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> taxi drivers are also professional drivers, uber drivers are simply beer money drivers or soccer moms


Wow, lying to yourself to assuage a guilty conscience? What kind of creep thinks it's ok to cheat a driver because she's a mother?


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> if it was less than minimum wage no one would be driving so dont give me that crap


Half the drivers quit within thirty days. Some are desperate, tho


----------



## 14gIV

Rat said:


> Recording a person without their knowledge is a felony in Florida punishable by up to 5 years in prison, plus civil fines. You really expect anyone to believe a cheap &%[email protected]!* like you ever calls Select?


"oh look an eagle I'm gonna record it, ohhh wow its a boy look at the size of his.. beak!"


----------



## FAC

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


are you a driver or a pax? But good advice to look for when your a driver getting scammed by a pax.


----------



## agtg

IckyDoody said:


> You can confirm it works on a noob driver. Any driver who has more than a couple hundred rides under his belt will just go to the pin and collect five.


I was doing just that on the second night of driving. Primarily because I was scanning these forums for scams. You gotta scan for scams with this scheme, see?


----------



## UberReallySucks

forqalso said:


> You are thief. The surge price is displayed on your app and you must acknowledge it and agree to get your ride. What you do is the same as putting a pricey item in a box that is for something cheaper to pay the lower price. Steal a car or steal 50¢ a mile, either way you are a thief.


Yep! what he said!


----------



## UberReallySucks

FAC said:


> are you a driver or a pax? But good advice to look for when your a driver getting scammed by a pax.


This has been going on for quite some time now.
Nothing new! especially if you deal with the millennial generation.
If you happen to be in one of the ever decreasing surge zones, make sure you do not accept *any requests that are NON surge.*


----------



## 14gIV

FAC said:


> are you a driver or a pax? But good advice to look for when your a driver getting scammed by a pax.


i am *VIP* rider


----------



## FAC

14gIV said:


> i am *VIP* rider


How cool is that, how do you get VIP status? So don't you drive too?


----------



## UberReallySucks

14gIV said:


> i am *VIP* rider


*VIP?

Very Idiotic Pax?

or any of the following:

Very Important Pet 
Visually Impaired Person

or suffering from:
Vasoactive Intestinal Peptide

Which one are you?*


----------



## 14gIV

FAC said:


> How cool is that, how do you get VIP status? So don't you drive too?


I'm only a rider and i dunno i call myself a VIP cause I'm cool 


UberReallySucks said:


> *VIP?
> Very Idiotic Pax?
> or any of the following:
> Very Important Pet
> Visually Impaired Person
> or suffering from:
> Vasoactive Intestinal Peptide
> Which one are you?*


no


----------



## FAC

14gIV said:


> I'm only a rider and i dunno i call myself a VIP cause I'm cool
> 
> no


So why are you on this site?


----------



## 14gIV

FAC said:


> So why are you on this site?


This site is for both riders and drivers


----------



## ABC123DEF

And obviously it's for UP supatrolls.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

14gIV said:


> i am *VIP* rider


 A bus rider.


----------



## Ubersucksgas

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


There is better way but I will no share it with anybody. However If you do this to me and most drivers, you will pay "no show" fee.
However, this may work with Lyft, becaause we dont wee primitime pricing when get request.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

haha I like people like you because I go to that address wait 5 minutes and collect a $5 cancellation fee. 

Criminal


----------



## SandyD

Please don't feed the troll.


----------



## Agent99

List of surgey prices, national averages

Heart Surgey. $32,000
Brain Surgey. $25,000
Lung Surgey, $15,000 each
Eye Surgey, $8,000 each
Cosmetic Surgey, $3,000-$10,000


----------



## phillipzx3

iamkitkatbar said:


> i'll collect that cancellation fee so damn fast ill make more than actually driving.


No you won't. You'll waste valuable time driving to the point where the passenger cancels the trip and you collect nothing. Remember...the passenger has time in his side...you don't. You just wasted time AND gas.

Do that all day long and tell us how well it works out for you


----------



## UberPissed

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


There is a special place in hell for people like you. After doing this for a while, you will be kicked from the platform because everyone will be giving you a 1 star rating.


----------



## UberPissed

forqalso said:


> Cam Newton didn't go to FSU, you racist thief.


He went to University of Florida


----------



## forqalso

Until, he transferred to Auburn (after a detour at a JC in Texas) which is the school he is mostly known for, since that is where he won his Heisman and a National Championship. And to clarify, neither school is called FSU.


----------



## UberPissed

forqalso said:


> Until, he transferred to Auburn (after a detour at a JC in Texas) which is the school he is mostly known for, since that is where he won his Heisman and a National Championship. And to clarify, neither school is called FSU.


I think that was the point of my post (UF not FSU). Besides, both schools are sheeeeet.


----------



## forqalso

UberPissed said:


> I think that was the point of my post (UF not FSU). Besides, both schools are sheeeeet.


Oh, I was wondering why you replied to my seven month old post with the exact same information that was posted last winter.


----------



## UTX1

Agent99 said:


> List of surgey prices, national averages
> 
> Heart Surgey. $32,000
> Brain Surgey. $25,000
> Lung Surgey, $15,000 each
> Eye Surgey, $8,000 each
> Cosmetic Surgey, $3,000-$10,000


Gender Reassignment Surgey :
$25,000 (male ----> female)
$50,000 (female ----> male)

Females are paying like a 2X surgey price !
Unless the iffy bureau is putting someone in witness protection
these costs are in cash. There's no Aflac to cover this stuff.
That doesn't seem equitable. Let's start a campaign.


----------



## Lindsay3222

I liked it


----------



## tohunt4me

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


I make sure to collect my $5.00 cancelation fee from each one that does this.

Then I drive off to pick up legitimate customers


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I wonder where mr14IV has been lately. Perhaps he joined a citybus passengers forum. ;


----------



## 14gIV

tohunt4me said:


> I make sure to collect my $5.00 cancelation fee from each one that does this.
> 
> Then I drive off to pick up legitimate customers


i am legit



ChortlingCrison said:


> I wonder where mr14IV has been lately. Perhaps he joined a citybus passengers forum. ;


i am here i am always here


----------



## tohunt4me

14gIV said:


> i am legit
> 
> i am here i am always here


He is ALIVE !
where have you been ?


----------



## 14gIV

tohunt4me said:


> He is ALIVE !
> where have you been ?


i felt like i wasn't appreciated here so i took a break


----------



## forqalso

14gIV said:


> i felt like i wasn't appreciated here so i took a break


You're finally right about something. Proof that even a blind squirrel finds a nut sometimes.


----------



## Bad uber pro

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


This is exactly why there is no hope in this world. People leave their families on weeked to have a decent living and work when the demand is high and get compensated with a little surge. At 1.5× you still pay a little over half what a taxi will charge you. I hope you will have to work overtime and instead of paying you a time and a half, your employer will tell you that they made a mistake and you only gonna get paid your base pay and not overtime and see how you feel. I highly suggest you to start driving everywhere because the uber system will fail with people like you


----------



## NachonCheeze

I think OP lives by the motto: Cheat or be cheated.

_Will this thread never die._


----------



## ChortlingCrison

14gIV said:


> i am legit
> 
> i am here i am always here


We missed you. We thought maybe you got on the wrong bus and got lost.


----------



## 14gIV

ChortlingCrison said:


> We missed you. We thought maybe you got on the wrong bus and got lost.


you mean you missed mocking me & i dont ride stupid bus!


----------



## wk1102

ChortlingCrison said:


> We missed you. We thought maybe you got on the wrong bus and got lost.


We? You and who else?


----------



## ChortlingCrison

wk1102 said:


> We? You and who else?


 Me, myself, and Irene.


----------



## uberist

This Happens to me all the time, the first two got me then I figured out what was happening.

99% of the time the pax is at an outside none Residencial location. first clue, they always call the second you stop or have a chance to msg them and they always start with some excuse about not knowing what happened or someone grabbed their phone blah blah blah, the thing is they always give away that they knew the wrong address was entered before you arrived, they should have cancelled and requested again.

So now I ask for their location like I'm going to pick them up, then cancel and get the $4.00


I do like the idea above about picking up and giving a 2 star to them.


----------



## Uberbrethren

ChortlingCrison said:


> Me, myself, and Irene.


Great movie.


----------



## Slavic Riga

14gIV said:


> you mean you missed mocking me & i dont ride stupid bus!


We all know Zika bugs/viruses & trolls love riding all types of transportation. 


14gIV said:


> i felt like i wasn't appreciated here so i took a break


Where did you go Brazil? Its been mentioned daily, that you have created quite a scare & not very appreciated there too.
"Welcome Back". We at Uberpeople love your company.


----------



## 14gIV

wk1102 said:


> We? You and who else?


whatevz mate i thought for you missed me!


----------



## 14gIV

Slavic Riga said:


> We all know Zika bugs/viruses & trolls love riding all types of transportation.
> 
> Where did you go Brazil? Its been mentioned daily, that you have created quite a scare & not very appreciated there too.
> "Welcome Back". We at Uberpeople love your company.


whats zika bugs sounds like an appetizer for UberSaur 
if i went to brazil i'd bring lots of women back for me!!! thanks for the welcome back I'm glad to be back


----------



## UberSaur

14gIV said:


> whats zika bugs sounds like an appetizer for UberSaur
> if i went to brazil i'd bring lots of women back for me!!! thanks for the welcome back I'm glad to be back


Zika! Yummy!!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

14gIV said:


> whats zika bugs sounds like an appetizer for UberSaur
> if i went to brazil i'd bring lots of women back for me!!! thanks for the welcome back I'm glad to be back


there's lots of buses that run all hours in brazil.


----------



## 14gIV

ChortlingCrison said:


> there's lots of buses that run all hours in brazil.


can't you not read i dont take bus


----------



## Another Uber Driver

14gIV said:


> can't you not read i dont take bus


.............but you put up another topic about how you were going to start taking the bus. Did you hear that Weird Al tune and decide that it might not be for you?

You could always move here and try to ride the subway. The problem is that since they decided to do major repairs even during the week, you might not get where you want to go. METRO has been trying to run shuttle busses between shut down stations. The bus drivers seem to get lost, though. I guess that is what happens when you hire de-activated TNC drivers to drive your busses.


----------



## 14gIV

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............but you put up another topic about how you were going to start taking the bus. Did you hear that Weird Al tune and decide that it might not be for you?
> 
> You could always move here and try to ride the subway. The problem is that since they decided to do major repairs even during the week, you might not get where you want to go. METRO has been trying to run shuttle busses between shut down stations. The bus drivers seem to get lost, though. I guess that is what happens when you hire de-activated TNC drivers to drive your busses.


i was going to ride the bus, this was BEFORE when there used to be surgey in tampa now for some reason i never get a surgey so uber is cheaper than bus and i get a nice car (mostly) and a/c, music, etc etc


----------



## Another Uber Driver

14gIV said:


> i get a nice car (mostly) and a/c, music, etc etc


I guess that you are doing better there than the customers are here, at least to hear half of my customers tell it. This applies both to UberX and Uber Taxi customers.


----------



## 14gIV

Another Uber Driver said:


> I guess that you are doing better there than the customers are here, at least to hear half of my customers tell it. This applies both to UberX and Uber Taxi customers.


ive learned to deal with it 1/2 the time i have to give the driver directions
it used to be so much better but now no


----------



## oregonuberduber

14gIV said:


> i was going to ride the bus, this was BEFORE when there used to be surgey in tampa now for some reason i never get a surgey so uber is cheaper than bus and i get a nice car (mostly) and a/c, music, etc etc


So if you have a nice car, why do you need uber? (unless of course you want to drive for them)


----------



## oregonuberduber

Another Uber Driver said:


> I guess that you are doing better there than the customers are here, at least to hear half of my customers tell it. This applies both to UberX and Uber Taxi customers.


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## Green Porcupine

Bad! I have several this kind of "Address change", now I know.


----------



## Nomad

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


L*et me give all the drivers some good news*:

Yesterday, I had a pax request at 1.4x surge. She was less than a mile away. I arrived quickly and started my 5 minute clock. At about 3 and a half minutes, she cancelled. Within 10 seconds, she re-requested with no surge. I accepted to see what would happen if I complained to Uber about this after completing the trip and the pax arrived within 30 seconds of accepting the re-request.

I acted like nothing was unusual and was very friendly to the pax, who was going a short distance that ended up being just over the minimum fare charge. When she left the car, I was positive that I was getting a 5-star... at worse a 4-star, but who really cares? She got a 1-star.

Anyway, I challenged the fare and explained the situation. After the initial BS email, I replied and got a response that Uber was adjusting the fare to compensate me for the surge. I also requested that the pax be warned about this fraudulent activity but ultimately, I guess I'll never really know if they do warn her or not.

Point of the story is that if you can prove the pax scammed you in this way, Uber will make sure you are compensated appropriately. Whether or not Uber just covers it themselves (most likely) or they actually charge the pax and warn them about this activity is another question.


----------



## 14gIV

Nomad said:


> L*et me give all the drivers some good news*:
> 
> Yesterday, I had a pax request at 1.4x surge. She was less than a mile away. I arrived quickly and started my 5 minute clock. At about 3 and a half minutes, she cancelled. Within 10 seconds, she re-requested with no surge. I accepted to see what would happen if I complained to Uber about this after completing the trip and the pax arrived within 30 seconds of accepting the re-request.
> 
> I acted like nothing was unusual and was very friendly to the pax, who was going a short distance that ended up being just over the minimum fare charge. When she left the car, I was positive that I was getting a 5-star... at worse a 4-star, but who really cares? She got a 1-star.
> 
> Anyway, I challenged the fare and explained the situation. After the initial BS email, I replied and got a response that Uber was adjusting the fare to compensate me for the surge. I also requested that the pax be warned about this fraudulent activity but ultimately, I guess I'll never really know if they do warn her or not.
> 
> Point of the story is that if you can prove the pax scammed you in this way, Uber will make sure you are compensated appropriately. Whether or not Uber just covers it themselves (most likely) or they actually charge the pax and warn them about this activity is another question.


Congrats uber granted you .90cents to your pay that day. You really got them good!!!

Anywhoooo my city doesn't surgey anymore so this trick is no longer needed


----------



## Nomad

14gIV said:


> Congrats uber granted you .90cents to your pay that day. You really got them good!!!
> 
> Anywhoooo my city doesn't surgey anymore so this trick is no longer needed


Seems a little hypocritical of you to start a thread explaining how you're immorally saving yourself ".90cents" and then sarcastically try to undermine my ability to reclaim my rightfully earned *90 cents*.

But then again, I guess that's what trolls do.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Nomad did the right thing. If more drivers started doing this, Uber aint about to lose money. They will make the passengers stop doing it if its coming out of Uber's pocket.

Change requires unity...but then again no one here unites for anything lol.


----------



## 14gIV

[QUOTE="BaitNSwitch, post: 1465363, member: 1468
Change requires unity...but then again no one here unites for anything lol.[/QUOTE]

We riders stick together..perhaps the lemming drivers need to grow a pair


----------



## BaitNSwitch

You Pax aren't the issue. It's Uber that sets the rates and policies, drivers gotta unite against them for our own best interest.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Nomad said:


> L*et me give all the drivers some good news*:
> 
> Yesterday, I had a pax request at 1.4x surge. She was less than a mile away. I arrived quickly and started my 5 minute clock. At about 3 and a half minutes, she cancelled. Within 10 seconds, she re-requested with no surge. I accepted to see what would happen if I complained to Uber about this after completing the trip and the pax arrived within 30 seconds of accepting the re-request.
> 
> I acted like nothing was unusual and was very friendly to the pax, who was going a short distance that ended up being just over the minimum fare charge. When she left the car, I was positive that I was getting a 5-star... at worse a 4-star, but who really cares? She got a 1-star.
> 
> Anyway, I challenged the fare and explained the situation. After the initial BS email, I replied and got a response that Uber was adjusting the fare to compensate me for the surge. I also requested that the pax be warned about this fraudulent activity but ultimately, I guess I'll never really know if they do warn her or not.
> 
> Point of the story is that if you can prove the pax scammed you in this way, Uber will make sure you are compensated appropriately. Whether or not Uber just covers it themselves (most likely) or they actually charge the pax and warn them about this activity is another question.


Lol the pax didn't scam you. You accepted that non-surge ping from same customer that cancelled. I would have ignored the ping and drove off, but giving that 1-star I guess is a better option.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Lol the pax didn't scam you.


I agree. The pax didn't 'scam' the driver anymore than a driver who waits for a surge before going online - or one who cancels a trip after accepting (for any number of reasons). It's just people using the system and it's rules and policies to their own advantage. Welcome to America - and the free market.


----------



## Red Leader

For the most part, I don't accept repeated pings from the same passenger.


----------



## Agent99

I never accept a new ride request from someone I have just canceled.

I also never accept a ride request from someone who just canceled on me to get a lower surge multiple.


----------



## gmorkly

I've been reading all these posts all the way from the start. Its been really enlightening. Uber just got to my city, Accra- Ghana, 4 months ago and I just joined this week. I've already learnt a lot. Will let y'all know how it goes.


----------



## ptuberx

Red Leader said:


> For the most part, I don't accept repeated pings from the same passenger.


I did one day from a repeat offender. Ping, accept. Then he cancelled. Pinged again, accept, kept driving towards him. Ping, accept a third time (at this point I had other intentions when I was going to arrive). He cancels a third time. I sent a "my rider was unpleasant" complaint to Uber about this idiocy, and was able to leave negative feedback, they credited $20 towards my statement, and said they wouldn't match me with the rider again.


----------



## ptuberx

14gIV said:


> Ok i figured out a cool way not to pay a surgey price:
> 
> - On the app when it says 1.3x or 1.5x etc....all you have to do is keep dropping the pin to where it does not surgey
> - request your uber
> - wait approx 3-5min to call driver
> - tell driver you accidentally gave them the wrong address
> - give new address (its inside the surgey area lol)
> - pay normal rate when picked up
> - your welcome


I had a rider try to pull this on me the other night. I found myself in an area that wasn't surging after a drop-off, even though I was surrounded by other areas that were surging. To my surprise, I got an instant ping in the same area, so hey, I'm thinking at least a low fare will pay for my gas to get me back into a higher-demand area. Nope, the guy dropped his pin in a parking lot of a hotel. After I get there, he calls IMMEDIATELY when I trip over his pin, and tells me he is actually downtown (where it's surging) and expects me to drive 8 miles to come pick him up at 1X... probably so he could be driven 8 blocks to another bar. Um, no. Play games with it, you might get a new driver that will do it, but not me. I already was at his pin, so when I told him I wasn't doing it, he cancelled... instant money for me to sit idle for 1 minute.

Surge or not, sending drivers all over the place to take advantage of the system is not a one-issue deal. You are not only trying to get a cheaper fare, but you are robbing the driver of his/her extra time and money by doing so. Like someone said before, get an UberX driver to catch onto this who is unpleasant: You will be 1-starred. Do it habitually, you will be reported and/or booted.


----------



## OzzyDevil

The OP is a TOOL if he does that to drivers... Were the pin loc is that's were i will pick up from..


----------



## ROWLV

14gIV said:


> He was driving X during his incident and doubtful he just happened to be 45min south and taking X riders
> I don't really care that criminal is now wearing an orange jumpsuit for a lonnnnng time. He will get 10yrs here in FL lol hope he likes waffles, isn't that what they feed inmates these days?


I quess I'm confused. Why would a driver be convicted or even arrested for self defense?


----------



## ROWLV

14gIV said:


> you mean you missed mocking me & i dont ride stupid bus!


I just have to ask, is that your profile photo or is it an avatar? Young and naive minds like mine need to know.


----------



## ROWLV

BaitNSwitch said:


> Nomad did the right thing. If more drivers started doing this, Uber aint about to lose money. They will make the passengers stop doing it if its coming out of Uber's pocket.
> 
> Change requires unity...but then again no one here unites for anything lol.


True words, spoken wisely. Uber drivers are a special independent breed, not unlike cowboys and fishermen. They may not organize into groups very well, but are great at getting the job done


----------



## UberNdallas

Agent99 said:


> It has been two months since you started this thread and you still haven't figured out how to spell "surge"? I hate your spelling.


Exactly! What is surgey? You must be a complete idiot.


----------



## Qwyietman

14gIV said:


> nope i can confirm it works


Yeah well I'm not picking you up. $5 thank you.


----------



## Qwyietman

14gIV said:


> That tactic won't work for too much longer....Uber will remove the surgey entirely, its just a matter of time


They probably should or at least cap it at 3x and raise normal rates to something more reasonable for the drivers.


----------

